# Nicole's Mad Gab!!!



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

This is pretty challenging and fun.

Sound out the words (it's easier if you say it out loud) and solve the puzzle. I'll post a new one after you guess right.


I will give reputation points to whoever wins!!!!!


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

space you'll limp picks


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

special olympics

my turn...

remember saying it out loud helps ;-)

*I am sofa king we todd did*


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

I thought of using that one but people seem to get upset when we use that word.....so I will post another one....


Dish hippie slaw stats he


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

BlueDiva said:


> special olympics
> 
> my turn...
> 
> ...


I am so f*ckin' retarded.



> Dish hippie slaw stats he


The ship is lost at sea.

"Uppers enough heist hand herds."


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

"Uppers enough heist hand herds."



a person of high standards.


I hav enuf fin


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

up he such ease


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Niclexis said:


> up he such ease


A piece of cheese 

Are rest queued hog


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

texpitbull2 said:


> "Uppers enough heist hand herds."
> 
> a person of high standards.
> 
> I hav enuf fin


I have nothing????


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

GoPitbull said:


> A piece of cheese
> 
> Are rest queued hog


A rescue dog.

Sorry guys, I don't know any to add.


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

Srobe Bury Sink Ream


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Strawberries n cream :hammer:


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

Age Ants Oval I've Dime




Oh, I am only giving Rep on people that get mine.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Agents of something...

Can't get the last part.


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

nope not even close


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Niclexis said:


> Age Ants Oval I've Dime
> 
> Oh, I am only giving Rep on people that get mine.


A chance of a life time :-D


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

A chance of a lifetime.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

GoPitbull said:


> A chance of a life time :-D


You two better not be cheating oke:


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

Erik you don't count....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

We were posting at the same time, I guess.


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

Judy said:


> You two better not be cheating oke:


LOL. Nah but he doesn't get points LOL.


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

It says I can't give you more Rep Bett


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Niclexis said:


> LOL. Nah but he doesn't get points LOL.


lol :clap:


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

lol well hell


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

Sioux Punk Rack Hearse


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Niclexis said:


> It says I can't give you more Rep Bett


That's cool. I like these.


----------

